# Disaster at sea



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

It's pretty regular on this board and other boards for people to talk about which boat is better in handling rough sees and what to do if a boat goes down or capsizes. Several threads admonish people in smaller craft or in craft without twin engines or greater.

I'm not discounting the advice - I do as much as I can to prepare for an emergency (EPIRB, VHF Radio, Cell Phone, Ditchbag, Sea Tow, foam core, hull, etc), but I'd really like to know who on here has actually been in some kind of emergency situation (i.e., stranded because of engine malfunction, ran out of gas or sank/capsized).

The purpose of my thread is two fold - I want to know how common these types of things happen and I want to learn more about what to do. *Therefore, I do not really want to hear that your uncle and his buddies in their beavertail ran out of gas on their way to the floaters * - instead, I want to hear your own stories.

TIA


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

About 4 weeks ago, I was out 18 miles with a buddy boat and the engine shut off. I still don't know why it happened, the boat is still in the shop. It was running great for 6-7 hours then it just shut off. Sure am glad we go out with buddy boats!! Took about 3.5 hours to come in, but I guess it's better than not at all.
Everybody needs to get towed in once, makes you pay alittle more attention to detail.
Pat


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

This took place easter weekend 1982-Good Friday to be exact. I was just a kid, 12 maybe 13 at the time. My dad a a friend of his decided to take me on an overnight trip in west bay (Matagorda) for redfish and flounder gigging.. The day started out fine, a little rain and moderate winds due to an approaching cold front but the fishing was good and we were in the bay so how bad could it get? We were in a 19' Mckee craft which was at the time a pretty good bay rig, nice and wide, real stable platform. We were gigging the old fashon' way with coleman lanterns and reflectors! About 10pm ish the front moved in with a vengence and Dad and Allen decided that we had best bug out before things got too nasty and forced us to stay! We should have stayed! Headed back in in the pitch dark with nothing but a spotlight, compass and Allen's knowledge of west bay. Slow going through some pretty nasty chop when we caught a freak wave over the bow of the boat! Swamped and capsized in a matter of seconds, thankfully we were all jacketed up due to rough conditions! ALL of our gear went straight to the bottom, coolers, tackle boxes, everything. The boat, however, stayed afloat although inverted! I have never been more cold or scared in my life! Thanks to Dad and Allen keeping their cool we stayed with the boat, they shoved me up on the bottom and each grabbed hold of the bow and transom to try and balance as much as possible under the conditions. We spotted the flare kit (orange waterproof box) floating neerby and Allen retrieved, The only thing that worked was two out of three 12ga for the pistol. That was a very long night, we floated with the boat until the following morning when we washed up on a spoil bank near the ICW. We got very lucky and there happened to be a dredge working not far from where we washed up. They sent a skiff to pick us up and called the CG to come get us. To this day (am now 41!) I have never forgotten the lessons learned from that trip, first and foremost among them being to keep your cool no matter what! Panic kills more people on the water than ANYTHING ELSE! I grant that this took place in a bay and not offshore, but the lesson remains the same. Stay with your boat if it still floats and NEVER PANIC!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

One would have been but your very lucky going thru the Matty jetties the other morning. You said a wave came over the bow. That exactly how the football players got swamped. Your boat looks similiar to theirs. It doesn't take much. Be safe.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have broke down twice offshore in a single engine boat.... my old boat. 

Once was out of mansfield, fished 15 miles north of the jetties all day, total of 24 miles from PM. Very successful trip and a nice smooth day. come noon when we had all limited out I start heading in, boat dies. Stayed calm and everyone kept fishing since we were still over the general fishing area and the water was nice and fishy.... Could not get the boat to go over more than an idle..... yay.... I was going into the wind and had a cross swell and could only idle..... oh well. I headed towards port.... IT took about 5 hours to get to the jetty mouth, everyone was hot but in good spirits. About 3 hours into it the seas did the typical afternoon thing in mansfield and went up to 3' wind chop so that made the last bit of the ride that more fun. Instead of doing the stupid thing and trying to make the jetties with just idle I anchored and waited for another boat to come, I would have camped on the boat if I had to. Bad Idea to run a shallow cut with no power while in a decent sized sea.... No one agreed with me but oh welll..... About an hour later someone finally happened along, it is dead down there, and he gave us a tow into the jetties and I just told him to beach me in the mansfield channel cause one of the guys had gotten real sick and needed some land... Finally got another tow into PM and called it a day around 8pm... I put the boat on the trailer and pulled the plug, hull was full of water.... we were very lucky, someone had removed and reinstalled the motor bracket without properly sealing it.... The motor had failed becuase of the fuel vacume canister had a pinhole leak in the seal, I could have put some bubble gum on it and fixed it if I had known thats what it was at the time.....


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

oh and the guy that towed me in asked for nothing.. I still remember the name of his boat. Buzzard Luck II..... never saw him again..... Thanks if your out there...


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hot Rod - it is the same - only big difference is the size. I don't want it to sound like we took a true wave over the bow. We got the **** knocked out of us by some major spray - it was a lot of water. I'm not sure if there is a distinction and I don't want to get tied down in semantics, but I doubt it was anything that was going to swamp us. 

What's the game plan if you are right side up and stranded (not capsized or sinking), but need help? Do you call the coast guard and they will arrange for a private tower to come get you?


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Also, I read people's posts about buddy boats all the time. The only friends I have that fish are usually on my boat and do not own their own (moochers). Do buddy boats run together the whole time or do they stay within 20 miles of each other the whole day? How does one go about setting up a buddy boat - do you just make a post here and ask?


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

4 instances in my lifetime, so far, and I hope that is all. 

#1 When I was 12, my dad and me were fluke fishing off Sandy Hook, NJ in a rented skiff. When my dad tried to start the motor because our drift was bringing us closer to the breakers, it didn't fire and very quickly, we capsized. We were able to bring just about everything to the shore and eventually along came a boat that found us and towed us in. Lesson learned: when in trouble, throw out the anchor.
#2 While drum fishing with my two young daughters at the Texas City Dike, I fired up the outboard of my 16' jon boat and eventually got the anchor rope tangled with the prop, causing the engine to stall. We were still tethered to the anchor rope, but in the wrong direction as wave after wave came over the transom. Fortunately, I had a knife handy and immediately cut the rope. Lesson learned: keep safety equipment handy and easily accessible.

#3 & #4 While fishing on my offshore boat, I had to get towed twice. One time I was just off the Surfside jetties with my ex-wife (shoulda used her for an anchor) and the other time I was 37 miles out of Sargent. The first time was because the crank shaft broke and the second was due to a spun prop. Lesson learned: if one is out on the water long enough, one will get towed. Be prepared.

And, I have personally towed a few boats myself. One time, I was able to throw a line to a boat that was adrift in windy, wavy seas and just a couple of minutes away from being trashed on the Galveston North Jetty. While this was happening, there was another boat within earshot where the idiots were fishing and watching the unfolding disaster and they didn't bother to try to help. 
So, be prepared to get help when in a boat and be prepared to help others in distress.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well shucks, I've been in some of the nastiest weather imaginable but never puked, got sunk, or had some disaster ... knock on wood. I've been on the waters since I was 8 years old. I've crewed sailboat races, yacht deliveries, commercial fishing, way-long offshore, nope, and never a big disaster. Always something going kaflooie or ain't just right, but no Uncle Beavertail stories. Sorry man. But that's how I like to roll.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm posting this up for 007

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=162536&highlight=helicopter+ride

part 2

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=163175&highlight=helicopter+ride


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I had my lower unit go out on me january 2008. I was 15 miles out and it started raining and it was close to 36 degrees ruffly. It took sea Tow 6 hours to get to us for some odd ball reason (in charleston) and we nearly froze to death. Luckily we brought a whole lot of clothes and stayed dry. I alwasy preach that you can not bring enough safety stuff and I have no idea why but we had extra socks, jackets, and sweaters. It did not get that ruff but it was cold and wet. A single engione boat is fine if you plan on staying within 40 miles and you pick your days but remember that mother nature can change on you faster then your wife/ GF changes her mind about what she is going to wear out at night.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

All it takes is being rescued one time and from then on you will always help others in need. I credit my father for teaching me important lessons on the water growing up.
After one particular bad incident offshore getting rescued by a 150' supply boat because the Coast Guard did not have an "available" vessel large enough during a strong Northern I learned to respect mother nature and be prepared. 
My Father sent me this since we spent so much time offshore fishing together and on crossings.

The Ocean
Nobody knows the perils of the ocean without facing it's fury and ferocity. And none know it better than the men and women whose lives are lived upon it's waters.
In society at large, when faced with adversity, many seek to escape the tempest in any way possible, sacfificing their own integrity and people around them to save themselves.
On the ocean there is nowhere to run, nowhere to hide. By the very nature of an ocean's vastness and solitude, a person's character is inevitably exposed in the knowledge that when faced with disaster, your shipmates depend on you as you do on them. Even so, in the end, an ocean is a lonely place to die..... OCHV 1999


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> Well shucks, I've been in some of the nastiest weather imaginable but never puked, got sunk, or had some disaster ... knock on wood. I've been on the waters since I was 8 years old. I've crewed sailboat races, yacht deliveries, commercial fishing, way-long offshore, nope, and never a big disaster. Always something going kaflooie or ain't just right, but no Uncle Beavertail stories. Sorry man. But that's how I like to roll.


Buddy Boats are just that. The basic principle (for me anyway) is for the two boats to stay within radio range of one another. It is meant to be beneficial not a hindrance to either party.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Early this summer we almost sank a 24 pathfinder in the jetties. I had a friend that just got this boat and he wanted to use the trim tabs to keep the ride better. I was telling him we needed to keep the bow up out of the waves. we finally speared a small wave that took almost everything off the deck. We let up on the tabs and barged in full of water. i love that my panga has a really high bow to help keep this from happening. I havent ever had a motor completely quit, but have had a couple slow trips in because of motor problems.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

well....knock on wood baby....knock knock on wood...
I have fished out of the galveston jettys all of my life and never had a prob........so far..........................


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

i always run out of fuel. that's why i come home. have come in several times on one motor, once from 57 miles, that;'s a long trip at 8 kts but you get a good look at the bottom. made plenty of small repairs on the fly and drove through a few pretty sporty summer squalls. so far so good


----------



## jhunterw13 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just this last weekend out of port oconnor i was at a rig about 16 miles out and had some guys pull up and throw a rig hook on. then they all get geared up and jump off, i'm thinkin you dont just leave your boat by itself your crazy. well a few minutes later the rig hook falls off and the boat starts to float away. some how the boat manages to do a horseshoe all the way around the rig and then float to open water when the guys come up and start yelling for us to go get there boat. i was thinking yea ill get your boat and an ssa chewin but one of the guys ended up swimming out to it luckily. although it did not happen to me it sure put a lot of safety measures into perspective, so in a way i am grateful for their mistake.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

What gets offshore boaters in trouble. Life threatening trouble?
Two things.
Weather and a compromised ( sinking ) vessel. 
If you hit a submerged object and breach the hull, well, your number just came up. Stay with the boat and call for help. Carry a radio, cell phone and EPIRB.
Now for the weather part. If you fail to check the forecast, NOAA, ect, and you go out in the path of a guaranteed weather front, 25-30 mph winds, you will be in trouble. 
This is precisely what got the NFL players. And why they would stay anchored up in 6 footers escapes me. Cut the anchor line if you have to, life jackets on, and maintain steerage into the swells and you can possibly keep that one wave, and it just takes one, from breaking over the bow or stern.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

fire sunk our sportfisher, after a healthy explosion

lesson learned , vapor sensors, do not stow raft and safty gear in cabin, triple check all fuel connections and always be prepared

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=91244


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You mentioned my two worst fears, fire and striking a submerged object. I've heard about boats hitting tree trunks and large debris, never had the pleasure of doing so myself. 

I'm also scared of lightning -- my brother was hit on Chesapeake Bay and got on TV about it. He's deaf now.


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

Lightning... Yup... Thats the one that gets me more than anything!!!!
Sittin out there under a T-Top w/ bolts pounding all around you. Nothing scares me more than that out there...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I poked my finger with a hook once, it bled all over my buddies 31 foot Ocean Master.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I have made seven trips in from the Gulf on one engine on various boats. The longest slow ride in was from the floaters last year. Various causes: a broken fuel fitting, a spun hub, a failed lower unit, a flywheel eating the wiring, a broken engine mount that caused an outboard to hang off the transom connected only by the wires and cables, cpu failure (2x). Never been in a life threatening situation.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

*something to think about,*

Its been said before and bears repeating.
You do not know WHAT issue you may encounter offshore, It doesnt matter if you are 10 miles out or 100 miles out, If the Fitt hits the Shan than you need to be prepared.

Redundency,,,Plain and simple.

You basically need Two of everything ,,Look at your Big Boy Boats ,,,Most will have two of everything. GPS,VHF,Compass,Certain Engine components,SSB,ect,ect.

How many Bilge pumps does your boat have.?
How many spare Fuel filter/water seperator spares do you have onboard ?
For you inbrd runners ,,,Do you have an extra Fan Belt onbrd??? Can you change it out if need be ?? 30 miles out in a nice 4 ft swell or larger ?? every 3 seconds,,ect,,ect. That can be tough,, especially if you did not stow the proper tools for on the water repairs. 
Always know your locale,You may only have a few seconds/minutes to call out your GPS locale before the Batts short in a Stern/bilge filled with the salt . 
Most Boats keep the batts Aft of the Wheelhouse and thats where water likes to show up first,,,rapidly. My Grandfathers Sportfisher had an alternate power source forward of the wheelhouse just for that scenario. He could be standing on the Bow Pulpit with water to his ankles and still be able to call out a Mayday.
That reminds me ,,,Know your Mayday procedure,,,thats for another thread or you can do a thread search for that issue ,its been discussed here many a time.

I would reccomend to anyone that ventures past the Jetties to invest in a book called "Chapmans Piloting, Seamanship and Small Boat Handling"
Read it twice,, It will give you a good amount of info and give you a lil bit more confidence and be able to enjoy the Bluewater,,,,Cuz fishing out there suxxx when you have Boat issues to worry about.

Stay Safe 
HF


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One thing my Dad drilled into our heads was that most really bad situations are the outcome of 5-10 things going wrong in a row. If you can find a way to break that sequence before it gets to the last step, then things will be a lot better. 

The other thing is to stay with your boat. If it gets to the point they come looking for you, it's a whole lot easier to spot a boat (even swamped or upside down) than it is to spot people in the water.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Good point, Mont. Many problems start with a slow leak that you really don't notice, and you don't see the bilge pump coming on. Some are caused by leaking live-wells or a corroded thru-hull, even sometimes a siphoning effect. The boat steers a little mushy, and seems to wallow a little in the waves, hard to tell in the Gulf slops. You raise the throttles and all the water runs to the stern of the boat, which now appears a little low in the water. The secondary bilge pump never came on. There's that sickening feeling when you know something just ain't right. Then things happen quickly ...

If you read the marine accident reports from the Coast Guard, this is a persistent theme, all too common. Even on outboards, there is often a considerable area between the hull and the cockpit deck that can fill with water. A high water alarm, a really obnoxious horn, is a great idea in many cases.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am not picking on anyone, so please don't take it as that. I have read several accounts of folks having issues while tied to a rig that untied and took off from the rig to try and resolve it. A rig is a nice, safe, and dry place to be stranded. Leaving one because something is wrong is a bad idea. The currents in the GOM are strong and steady and even the best of us can't swim against them. 

In nearly all accidents, one thing leads to another, which leads to another and so forth. It's very easy to panic and make things go from bad to really bad. Staying with the rig/boat is your absolute best best. The post about having two of everything is right on the mark as well. Coming home on one engine sure beats coming home on a tow rope or worse yet, not coming home period.


----------



## BTulloch (Jun 15, 2006)

Great topic for us all- I have fished off shore since 1981, always carried a kicker, used it to come in twice, once from the Tenneco rigs to Freeport. Sind=ce I graduated to 2 bigger engines I've had to come in on 1 engine 4 times- 2 from water pump impeller failures(altho I change the impeller each winter), and once with a broken drive shaft (prop hit a 3ft length of 2x4 at 24 knots, & once with a blown poewer pack. One trip was nearly 50 miles at 8-`12 knots- sure took a while.

I


----------



## R_Aboud (May 26, 2009)

*capsized vessel*

I've got one for ya'll. When I was about 16, so about 9 years ago, my dad's friend Larry and I were the most diehard people out there. So one summer we were all geared up and started doing overnighters outta port aransas. Everything was bad ***, we would go to big southern and spend that afternoon, night, and next day. On our third trip to southern we tied up as usual and caught snapper before the night time big shark fishing. That night around twelve a.m. I had just reeled up the coolest looking what I thought they were called "big eye" snapper to add to the limit. Around thirty minutes later we were all laying down. Seas were 1-2' and we were in an old 22' sailfish deep-v offshore style boat. Granted we were tied fairly close to the rig and now I've learned that, that will hold your bow down a little instead of allowing the boat to go up and down a wave. Anyway, around 12:30 a rogue wave around 5' came over the bow and filled the boat with water, ice chests were floating in the cockpit! lol. Larry immediately wakes up and says cut the boat lose as we were going to try and run the water outta the cockpit, boat was still floating. Around the time of that the second or third rogue came over the bow and completely capsizes the boat. Now were in the water. I look over and hear Larry saying words that were a mix of cussing and sobbing and hear "Ryan get over here", as I was swimming away towards one of the icechests. I swam over to them and they were already under the rig kicking off of the legs. Stephen, Larry's skinny brother climbs the rope and goes for help off the working rig. We couldn't make it up the rope so after about thirty minutes me and Larry scale the barnacle encrusted legs of the rig and reach the deck. That night we ate the best food and watched satellite t.v. along with watching the boat capsized under the stars. That night the boat broke off the rig and was later salvaged for what was left. The next day the coast gaurd flew us off the rig to land. This is still the most surreal thing to ever happen to me and a story I will never forget!

ryan aboud

Forgot to mention we ruined a brand new 250 hp evinrude, lost 3 internationals 50's with chaos rods, penn 12/0 custom rod, penn 9/0 custom rod, 2 curado's w/ custom gloomis, flying gaf, gaf, baretta 9mm, Larry's wallet w/ $1000 dollars, $500 lures, tackle, and camera w/ pics of still my largest tiger shark, est. 13' 1000 lbs+ caught the previous weekend


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Queen B towed me in from the Canyon during TIFT in Argo's old boat before it belonged to him. Missed weigh in and had a tuna that would have taken the calcutta. That boat was cursed, possessed, and had some kind of voodoo hex on it.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

I will post mine. Its not a "disaster" but was a learning lesson. We left BHYC to go offshore in a 36ft Sportfisher last September. We fueled up 350 gallons 2 days before. Got about 8 miles out and Generator shut off, then both motors. Could not get anything started, dead batteries, no power. neither radio worked because we had no power. after checking everything we could imagine, we checked the fuel tank. It was bone dry. Apparently, someone jacked almost all of our gas and didnt even leave a note. The fuel gauge still read full (stuck). Luckily our cell phones still worked and Tow Boat came to pull. Thank God we were so close. All in all, in safe. Made a lasting impression to say the least. 
Lessons:
Always check fuel/oil before heading out even if gauges says full 
Always have a backup power source if anyway possible (handheld, etc)
Stay calm and rational
Remember these lessons! Never get complacent offshore, she will get ya!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

ran out of beer one time about 65 miles offshore..........


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Leemo said:


> ran out of beer one time about 65 miles offshore..........


Dang hoss, 52 years old, been out to sea since knee high to a grasshopper, used to run shrimp boats, knows the entire Gulf O' Mexico, and you run out of beer? I'd rather run out of fuel with a hurricane barreling up my stern than run out of beer! Not even a stash of hot tall boys? Man, you take the cake! :slimer:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Buddy Boats....where everyone is within sight or sound of ea. other. Extra gas and "pop-ups". No beer! Well............! Darn good charged phone,and H-H VHF, Mirror!! More pop ups. Beer.......


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Ran out of beer more than 100 miles offshore. Don't get much worse than that. LOL

Never been stranded offshore. Have had things break that i had to fix or jerry rig to make it back to port.

The best way to avoid trouble is: regular boat maintenence, have all your safety equipment, leave a float plan, and explain to your crew what to do in case of emergencies.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I believe all small boats especially single engine boats should have a sea anchor on board. If you loose power in heavy seas it will keep your bow into the wind while drifting. A bottom anchor won't let you go up and down as much. Just my opinion, I have one on my boat.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep your maintenance up on your motors and always....always have a sober captain. I love to have a few cold ones offshore but if I'm running our 38 Luhrs I will leave the beer drinking to my buddies until I can see land. Anything can go wrong out there and luckily it hasn't been life threatening for us but we all know that if the only person on the boat who knows about that boat and motors has been drinking all day....when disaster strikes, it could go really bad.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i wrapped a canoe around a downed cottonwood tree in the Lampassas river and got stuffed under a log jam, running the floodwaters and almost drowned....

what do I win ?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I sank a 14 foot jon boat off of Dollar Point when I was a kid.

Basically... Keep an eye on the weather and if you see a bis thunderstorm coming... don't put the danged boat in the water!

With that being said, me and a couple buddies went out in a 23ft Century w/ a single 200 yamaha. My wife said there was a storm coming... we said nu uh. And left. We got to our spot 35 miles from the galveston Jetties and started hammering the snapper. 1 hour later we were running south in search of a rig to get close to because of the approaching front. No rig.... only ships. Now we head back towards Galveston in 50-70 MPH North winds and 6-8 foot seas. With.... the occasional 10-12 footer in the mix. The yamaha got soaked and died down to idle. We could only get about 1000 RPMs at full throttle. Up and Down with waves breaking over the bow. Did I mention it was cold too... Motor finally dries out and we are now going about 10 knot vs the 3 earlier. Another 12'+ swamps us and it's the same routine. This time though, we put a distress call into the coast gaurd and keep them on post of our situation. we weren't the only ones and they were actually already assisting two other boats that had already capsized. The motor finally dried out about 10 miles from the jetties and ........ the storm was passed us and we had slick calm seas again with no wind. Should we have stayed where we were?? i don't know. But I do know that there where two fishermen on that boat that made their first and last offshore trip. The guys even gave my buddy all there stuff as well...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*ALOT OF GOOD INFO HERE*

I'd just like to add ALWAYS HELP. i watched 3 Boats pass an Old man waiving his life vest in Port mansfield one week-end who'd been stranded all night, in a storm and drifting from the east cut and drifted almost to the big oak Mott and got their anchor set. He was out of his Heart medicine. When we finally got to him the old man was on verge of Collapsing. His son and grand kids were soaked to the bone and his anchor was stuck. We pulled him loose, loaded everyone on my rig and towed them all the way back in, and the old man Hugged me and tried to pay me which i refused. We actually passed two of the three boats who just barrelled by them while towing them(it was rough) and they had to slow down and we run pretty smooth in rough stuff. One guy followed us to the dock and said he was going to get gas and go back for them. Guess he could have stopped and took the sick old man in at least, not to mention the kids. I really had a hard time sleeping that night knowing three boats ahead of us passed these people. 
I could never pass someone needing help. just typing about those three makes my stomach upset.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I'd just like to add ALWAYS HELP.


Worth quoting again. You'll never know when you'll be the one in need. If you cannot (time, gear, fuel,...whatever) at least stop and check, call for help, notify their family, you'll at least know what they need.

I was on my honeymoon, 15 years ago, on a 33' Endeavour stickboat coming out of Offats bayou and ran aground just off the channel. A big (unnamed & unmarked) old CrissCraft offered to pull us free for $50. We didn't have the cash so he drove back and forth using his wake to push us farther up on the oyster bed. I already had a pair of anchors out to keep us from getting any more stuck, but what a butthead:hairout:!! (Boy, it's hard not to use a bad word there!) Don't be that guy. A little while later a skiff came by and pulled us free. (Thanks again!!):cheers:


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

have been on 3 boats that have caught fire
1st boat i was around 14 went on a test run with my father and other mechanics engine blew oil line going to turbo---they could not get the fire out; boat was a loss
2nd time was running a 46 Bertram from Port A to Ingleside and again had a turbo fire got that under control with no damage except dirty eng. room
3rd time down in Mexico on a 42 Bertram had fuel spray the turbo that took some doing but got it under control with very little damage


----------



## brentwhitis (Jan 25, 2008)

Argo said:


> oh and the guy that towed me in asked for nothing.. I still remember the name of his boat. Buzzard Luck II..... never saw him again..... Thanks if your out there...


Robert Stefan from copperas cove texas has the boat buzzard luck....great guy I have known him for decades!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Vee3 said:


> Worth quoting again. You'll never know when you'll be the one in need. If you cannot (time, gear, fuel,...whatever) at least stop and check, call for help, notify their family, you'll at least know what they need.
> 
> I was on my honeymoon, 15 years ago, on a 33' Endeavour stickboat coming out of Offats bayou and ran aground just off the channel. A big (unnamed & unmarked) old CrissCraft offered to pull us free for $50. We didn't have the cash so he drove back and forth using his wake to push us farther up on the oyster bed. I already had a pair of anchors out to keep us from getting any more stuck, but what a butthead:hairout:!! (Boy, it's hard not to use a bad word there!) Don't be that guy. A little while later a skiff came by and pulled us free. (Thanks again!!):cheers:


I feel your pain! I was stuck up on a bank, I had taken a corner to close and slid across the water onto the bank and into some reeds. I stopped and assessed situation and was pushing and pulling but nothing... I had two jerks pass me in a jon boat waiving pointing and laughing as I'm waiving my hands above my head trying to get them to stop to help me out (was by myself) about 10 minutes pass and two nice guys come by in a larger boat and I toss them a line & with a good pull she slid right back off into the water. I thanked the guys offered them a few beers and went up the river to search for those two guys from earlier (I was still a little irritated). Ended up finding them, you guessed it STUCK! They had taken a wrong turn... I rolled up right next to them as they are pulling and pushing yelling at one another. I stopped the motor and asked them if they wanted me to start laughing and pointing or assist in pulling them out. They quickly apologized and accepted my help... young kids maybe 17 or 18 they have some lessons to learn. Karma! That's all I can say


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

*This was a lot of fun...*

This little disaster took place south of Freeport about 12 years ago. We were backing down on a big tarpon and in the excitement we took on a little too much water over the transom. We lost power when the batteries got wet. Luckily we had a buddy boat not far from us that came to the rescue. The coast guard picked up the call and just happened to be heading in and gave us a tow. I learned just how fast things can change that day. The main thing is to stay calm and do not panic. We had to wait on the buddy boat for about 30 minutes to arrive and were not sure how much more she was going to sink. The two guys I had on board had never gone offshore. Many lesson were learned that day. Always be prepared!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Been a few boats that caught fire, been in the engine room when the boat ran aground several times, ( Once at 31 knots! never traveled the length of an engine room that quick.) Been sinking a few times. Sank a jon boat once.
Stay calm and be prepaired.
Best one was when I was a kid my little brother and I where canoeing down a bayou. The water mocasins would be sunning on tree limbs over the water and drop in when we made some noise. One big one landed in the canoe with us and two red headed boys abandoned ship in a hurry. The current took the canoe away to fast for us to catch it. Had to walk throught he brush for miles to get home and explain to dad what happened to the canoe as he tried not to laugh.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Good post! Its good to be reminded of the possible dangers of the big blue. You really cant ever be too cautious out there. About ten years ago I would periodically go 10 or so miles out of Freeport with a friend in his old busted Jon boat. We were both about as green as you could be when it came to being offshore. So one morning we headed out at day break and it was a nice 2-ft August day. We got about 500 yards from the unmaned rig we had decided to fish and the engine revved up like it was in neutral. So we sat there for a minute messing with things and figured out that if we just put it in gear we could idle foward but if we gave it too much gas it would spin like it was in nuetral. So we idled to the rig and decided to fish and worry about the problem later. Well it was his boat and I kind of trusted his decision (not good). So the longer we fished the more I thought about our problem. As I started asking him questions I realized we were possibly in real trouble. 

1. The wind was picking up and it was coming out of the north pushing us offshore.

2. We had about 30 ft of anchor rope and we were in about 60 ft of water.

3. We had zero electronics on the boat other than an old bottom machine and a compass ( no VHF radio).

4. We both had cell phones but neither had service.

5. No flares no nothing. Maybe two cheap life vest at best.

Seas managed to pick up to probably 3-5s through out the day. So I started discussing with my friend our two options. The first was to stay tied off to the unmaned rig and wait for someone to find us (which could take a good while). The second was to try to idle 10 miles back to the freeport jetties knowing that if the prop spins completely we were gonna be free drifting offshore until we sank or hit cuba. We went with option two. So we started our long 10 mile journy at about 3 mph. If I had to do it again i would probably go with option one, but we did manage to make it to the jetties and it was the longest 3 1/2 hours of my life. It also was my last offshore trip in a Jon boat.

Alot was learned on that trip to say the least. I thank the good Lord that prop kept spinning.


----------



## Noahs Ark (Mar 7, 2006)

*Swamped*

A couple of years back we were tied up at Tequila fishing overnight. The 3 of us knapped for an hour, 1 up on the bow, me accross the seat on the front of the console and the other on top of the leaning post. We had blue runners in the live well which was in the floor. Later found out the live well had a crack in it so it was overflowing into the hull. For some reason the the float on the bilge stuck closed. Steve woke up and we were all standing in about 18" of water. If you walked to either side, the boat would start to list that way. We all went to the front to keep the bow up. Engines were below the cowling level but still not under water. I walked to the console and amazingly the bilge came on manually. All the electronics still worked even though the batteries were under water. It took about 1 hour to run out all the water. I got on the radio and hailed anyone in the area as we were the only ones tied up. A sport fishing boat came from Cervesa to monitor. All ended well accept a few nervouse and spent souls. The engines even though below the water line never got wet. The seals must be water tight...thank goodness. Moral is to check your pumps and swithches before and after every trip.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

That would be unsettling to say the least. I have a Rule 3700 to install as a backup. I think I'll do that this weekend and quit putting it off. (That thing moves some water!)



Noahs Ark said:


> A couple of years back we were tied up at Tequila fishing overnight. The 3 of us knapped for an hour, 1 up on the bow, me accross the seat on the front of the console and the other on top of the leaning post. We had blue runners in the live well which was in the floor. Later found out the live well had a crack in it so it was overflowing into the hull. For some reason the the float on the bilge stuck closed. Steve woke up and we were all standing in about 18" of water. If you walked to either side, the boat would start to list that way. We all went to the front to keep the bow up. Engines were below the cowling level but still not under water. I walked to the console and amazingly the bilge came on manually. All the electronics still worked even though the batteries were under water. It took about 1 hour to run out all the water. I got on the radio and hailed anyone in the area as we were the only ones tied up. A sport fishing boat came from Cervesa to monitor. All ended well accept a few nervouse and spent souls. The engines even though below the water line never got wet. The seals must be water tight...thank goodness. Moral is to check your pumps and swithches before and after every trip.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Have 2 large bildge pumps wired to an accessory battery mounted as high up as possible. The primary pump has a manual switch and also auto (float) with a big red LED light on the dash when it's in use. The secondary backup pump is on a buzzer. Also have a manual pump on board just in case.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Went out of Freeport 7-3-09 out about 38-42 miles, beautiful day for fishing, pulled up to a couple of spots motors ran great all day till one last move, found out two days later the shift interrupter swich gets stuck and shuts off one bank of the 225 on the boat. Not knowing this on the water, 23 hydrosport runs 6 knots on 112.5 hp. Ya'll can do the math, moral is have enough, food, water,and beer. long ride home but we made it. Did manage to catch a limit of king trolling.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The white squall has to be one of the worst experiences. Many people don't believe in them, although I've been through several. These storms usually form on a calm, beautiful, hot day. The sky often starts to look a hazy, white color. You really don't see a thunderstorm it is so hazy. You'll notice that the sea in front of you turns totally white because of blowing sea and rain. The next thing you get hit by hurricane force winds that impossible to steer. The lightning is so fast and constant that everything turns white with water and light. There is no horizon and you can't tell where the ocean stops and the air begins. That's a white squall, famous for a movie by that name back in 1996 or so -- a two masted schooner in the Caribbean that went down with a load of teenagers (a true story from 1990 or so). 

I guess today we have stuff like radar and XM weather, but these storms usually strike so fast that a sea anchor can't even be set -- sailors don't even have time to furl the sails either. In the panic, most don't even think about life jackets. The scuppers can't clear enough water so the cockpit starts filling with water. Your bailing scoop or bucket blows away. The sound is so intense it's like being next to a jet engine on take-off. It shrieks and sounds like a freight train. Nobody can hear anybody else, although everyone is screaming.

Fortunately, such white squalls blow out or move on fairly quickly but the damage can be intense. It's pretty scary. They say when there's a big drought in Texas, these things can happen!


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Seachaser said:


> Went out of Freeport 7-3-09 out about 38-42 miles, beautiful day for fishing, pulled up to a couple of spots motors ran great all day till one last move, found out two days later the shift interrupter swich gets stuck and shuts off one bank of the 225 on the boat. Not knowing this on the water, 23 hydrosport runs 6 knots on 112.5 hp. Ya'll can do the math, moral is have enough, food, water,and beer. long ride home but we made it. Did manage to catch a limit of king trolling.


Thats crazy...we had a similar problem the same day out of freeport. One of the motors water pump went out and had to come in on one engine at about 5mph. We were about 34 miles out also. It was a nice 7 hour ride.....


----------

